# Dupli-Color Bottle



## Brandons Bottles (Oct 3, 2010)

I found this dupli-color bottle at an old homesite I was metal detecting at. It has a brown lid with it that still has the brush attatched to it. It is embossed DUPLI-COLOR Painter Guy REG.U.S.PAT.OFF. Then on the bottom there is a 7 in a circle with 1/3 of the circle cut off. Does anyone know the date or value of this bottle? Here's some pics

https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03725.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03726.jpg
https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af335/4Taxidermy4/DSC03727.jpg


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 3, 2010)

That was touch-up paint, the company is still in business.. 
http://www.duplicolor.com/company/

 ..your bottle appears to be from the 1950's..


----------

